# Summit frame bracing kit



## Endunator (Sep 18, 2021)

I am considering purchasing the Summit Frame Bracing Kit for my 72-2 door MeMans. I was wondering what folks thought about it in general but my specific question is will it interfere with a 4 link rear suspension. Thanks


----------

